# P- Trap



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you use??

When replacing p- trap , con waste etc... PVc tube or chrome??


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Depends on the contract if it is a remodel or new construction. Service call, usually pvc unless it is a pedestal sink then chrome


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Usually polished nickel, ocasionally brushed nickel, every once in awhile we install a chrome one, but we use more bottle traps than we do p-traps.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We almost always use PVC under vanities. Every once in a while someone will decide they want the house done in tubular. We had one where they decided everything has to be soldered, they didn't want any slip nuts. I didn't work on that one so I'm not sure what they wound up doing.

If it's going to be exposed we use chrome. On rare occasions we use another finish to match everything else.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Mainly slip joint traps,pvc.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Mostly ABS SJ here, I don't like PVC.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, Im just not a fan of abs. have ripped out a bunch of that and replaced with good ol shc 40 poly vynal chloride.Damn, i cant spell worth a crap. The only thing i ever see around here in ABS is Underneath mobile homes, every damn one of them glued with pvc glue.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wow, Im just not a fan of abs. have ripped out a bunch of that and replaced with good ol shc 40 poly vynal chloride.Damn, i cant spell worth a crap. The only thing i ever see around here in ABS is Underneath mobile homes, every damn one of them glued with pvc glue.


Yea, that's the problem, wrong glue


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its more than that to me, If that stuff is exposed to the weather, bad news. Ive seen it strapped off every 4' horizontaly, and still have bellys in it. I dont even think you can buy that stuff around here. I know i have seen the fittings for it in LOWS, but not the pipe. Actually had a customer request it the other day for a bar sink that is going on his porch. Home is on pilings, guy wants black pipe to blend in with the color scheme of the house since it will be partialy exposed.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha, I've ran into a bunch of ABS piped together with PVC glue.

At least use Multi-purpose glue if you're gonna commingle it!

Lol


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Almost always use ABS, very rarely chrome or pvc. Most people don't care, but will put in whatever they want.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I always use Tubular traps in the bathrooms.. Lately kitchens ive been using 2"PVC L.A. traps with trap adapters and Brass tailpieces


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Its more than that to me, If that stuff is exposed to the weather, bad news. Ive seen it strapped off every 4' horizontaly, and still have bellys in it. I dont even think you can buy that stuff around here. I know i have seen the fittings for it in LOWS, but not the pipe. Actually had a customer request it the other day for a bar sink that is going on his porch. Home is on pilings, guy wants black pipe to blend in with the color scheme of the house since it will be partialy exposed.


 YOU CAN STILL USE SCH. 40. CODE SAYS IF EXPOSED, IT MUST BE PROTECTED FROM U.V ANY HOW SO PAINT IT BLACK OR TELL HIM TO HAVE THE PAINTER TO USE THE SAME PAINT AFTER YOUR FINAL INSPECTION SO IT MATCHES.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumcrzyRedneck (Dec 13, 2008)

Here we cant glue abs and pvc together, you have to use no-hubs or they will fail it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I know, im probably just going to use 2" copper dwv. The whole house has a cabin theme. that will blend in nicely.


----------

